# 2018 EERO



## cda (Jan 26, 2018)

I see someone has been playing with EERO language again::


https://codes.iccsafe.org/public/document/IBC2018/chapter-10-means-of-egress


----------



## fatboy (Jan 26, 2018)

OK, what specifically? Looks like you posted all of Chapter 10.

It gets played with every cycle....


----------



## rktect 1 (Jan 31, 2018)

Is this EERO or Egress?


----------



## cda (Jan 31, 2018)

rktect 1 said:


> Is this EERO or Egress?




Window

I don’t have cut and paste option yet for 2018


----------



## fatboy (Jan 31, 2018)

2015


----------



## fatboy (Jan 31, 2018)

2018


----------



## fatboy (Jan 31, 2018)

Sheesh.....that was tough, took about 5 tries to get them as thumbnails.

Reformatted for sure, not sure of the substance yet.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 31, 2018)

“The section has been revised by creating a list identifying the requirements for Group R-2 & R-3 occupancies separately.

For a Group R-2 occupancy, it has been clarified that EERO are only required on those stories having only one complying exit. A single exit would be permitted under the allowances established in Section 1006.3.3 although this requirement is intended by the 2015 IBC, the inclusion of scoping language in Section 1030.1 no longer requires the code user to view Section 1006.3.2 to determine applicability.

The application to Group R-4 occupancies has also been clarified by adding it to the scoping list. As a general rule, Group R-4 occupancies are required to comply with the design and construction requirements for Group R-3 occupancies. Therefore, its addition to the scoping provisions only provides further clarification.”

Source: 2018 Significant Changes


----------



## cda (Jan 31, 2018)

Thought there was something about fall protection also ??


----------



## JBI (Feb 6, 2018)

Mostly reorganization, some adjustments, a new exception for basement bedrooms.
Nothing earth shattering, really. May actually be more user friendly in the long run.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 6, 2018)

And it all based on the building being sprinkled. So if you have a amendment to the sprinkler requirements you might want to look at amending this section


----------

